# Mitsubishi Pajero Review?



## ButtermilkJa (27 Jun 2007)

I'm looking at buying a commercial Pajero and am a bit confused about the different models. Can anyone shed any light on the differences between them? There seems to be GLS, Deluxe and maybe Exceed?


----------



## Mizen Head (27 Jun 2007)

Hi Buttermilk

Where are you picking up these models names from?   They sound UK or Jap import to me.
There are only 2 new Pajero  Commercials available in Ireland , both are 3.2 engines, one SWB and one LWB, both atr avalable in manual or automatic.

This model is the Pajero BK, there may be a few of the pervious CK model still around, but youll know the BK as it has the new front on it.

I have the 3.2 SWB Comm. Auto myself and its great.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (27 Jun 2007)

Hi, sorry I should have said, I'm looking at used commercial models, maybe from 2002-2004. When I search carzone it brings back results with SWB and LWB alright, but they all have different model names, like 'Deluxe' or 'GLS', or some with 'DID'?

Glad to hear you're happy with yours. I heard the 3.2 can actually be more economical than the 2.5. Would that be true?


----------



## randombloke (27 Jun 2007)

Hi ButtermilkJa,
One of my buddies has a mitsubishi pajero commercial and he has just put it on the market. Selling for genuine reasons (just bought a Golf), was only used for transporting around a surfboard!. I think he has it one of the sites like auto trader .ie. Let me know if you're interested. I think its a 2004 model.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (27 Jun 2007)

If you can point me in the right direction I'll certainly take a look. Has he got a VAT receipt?


----------



## randombloke (28 Jun 2007)

Sorry for late reply,
He has it on autotrader.ie but i know he is having some difficulty with the site, ie. it doesn't appear when you do a search etc. Its actually a 2002 model and i'm not sure but i think he's looking for 15500 or thereabouts. He does not have a vat receipt as it is used as a private car. ...i think


----------



## 911 (29 Jun 2007)

3.2 LTR will give you max 28mpg. excellent jeep , good workhorse.
2.5 ltr sport will give you max 23mpg and thye clutches dont last more than 60K miles.
I've had a couple of both types. The 3.2 is more expensive but a far better jeep.

hope this helps


----------



## ButtermilkJa (30 Jun 2007)

Thanks, it does! Leaning towards the 3.2 alright. Just need to find a good one now


----------

